# Heidi Montags new Video "Higher"



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 9, 2008)

The song.. and the Video.. are..really..really...reallllllly bad. 

Montag Video


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 9, 2008)

she's fake all the way....fake voice, fake boobs, fake nose, fake everything.

about the video, yeah its bad because it is directed by her boyfriend Spencer. they both are made for each other. they're fake. even the pictures of them together. like when they were picking out pumpkins last Halloween, they knew the photographers were there and acted like they didn't know. what fakes.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2008)

this looks so amatuer and cheesy.Its like omeone took this with their caera phone!!  She can't even sing! But at least her body looks hot.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 9, 2008)

hahahaha omg $10 this becomes popular.... god people buy into such crap.


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 9, 2008)

Reminds me of soft core porn. You know like right before they get down and dirty, they showcase the porn star in all her glory? That's what it reminds me of.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 9, 2008)

disgusting


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 9, 2008)

shes so annoying

everytime i see her i feel like saying "who is she?" shes a nobody!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow...very high budget


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 9, 2008)

hahaha i saw this on MTV last night. they played a clip of it first & then they were like "now this is what the video reminded us of.." & they replayed the video but muted out heidi & did a voice over like it was one of those 1-800 phone chat commercials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel bad for heidi.. she was cute before spencer got ahold of her.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2008)

Worst song & video ever! But so great for a good laugh! Vh1's best week ever & E's Soup both ripped it apart...it was hysterical!


----------



## XShear (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't stand her hands in the video - its creepy, like spirit fingers gone wrong.

But, yeah ... horrible song and even worse video.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah...Best Week Ever hit the nail on the head.  Stop touching yourself...er...your boobies...er your silicone.  Stop trying to act like Madonna in her Cherish video - it's insulting as her song had a point, the video was worth more than $10, and she is a REAL artist.  Bet the budget for the video went to her cans.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 9, 2008)

I remember seeing her on late night tv and talking about how she has always wanted to sing, and this was a dream come true for her. She even mentioned that her song was great, and was going to be a huge hit. hahahah.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 9, 2008)

Ugh put her in a room with Simon Cowell...please...


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 9, 2008)

here's her hilarious response to the video: YouTube - Heidi Montag speaks out on HIGHER MUSIC VIDEO


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 10, 2008)

it looks like a well edited youtube video clip.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 10, 2008)

that was utterly ridiculous. Wow. Pathetic. I couldn't watch it.....and the singing sounded like a really fake plastic barbie type voice. *shudder*


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 10, 2008)

Who is this person and is she for real?? That is an actual music video shown on MTV? It was so bad that it looked like a parody.. And the music at the start was so strange and discordant that paired with the video it kind of looked like a scene from some cracked out nightmare. Terrible on every level.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 10, 2008)

I started giggling as soon as the video started.

But the "Jazz Hands" at :42 got me.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_hahaha i saw this on MTV last night. they played a clip of it first & then they were like "now this is what the video reminded us of.." & they replayed the video but muted out heidi & did a voice over like it was one of those 1-800 phone chat commercials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel bad for heidi.. she was cute before spencer got ahold of her._

 
hahaha soo true! he did "brain wash" her lol.. deeng i haven't seen the video yet! i didn't even know about it! can't wait tho.. i'm sure ill have a good laugh too


----------



## kimmy (Feb 10, 2008)

we watched this at work the other day...man, i didn't know something could be so terrible.


----------



## macface (Feb 10, 2008)

whatever


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 11, 2008)

I mean , Heidi is a pretty girl. and shes got a b/f with deep pockets. They could have done better than this! they could have done more than take their handycam to the beach and have her roll around in the sand like a porn star. 

Her voice.. needs some "tweeking" with on their little electrical mixers.. and it could be "ok"


----------



## Willa (Feb 12, 2008)

That girl looks very boring
I mean, she is sooooooo fake looking
What good conversation could get out of her mouth???

Blehhhhhh


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 12, 2008)

so i finally saw it haha on E's Soup and it was pretty funny.. i loved the part when he's holding the "Look sexy" sign (or something like that) and she's laying on the sand "looking sexy" and a wave hits her haha i was expecting a soft splash here & there.. it was too funny


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2008)

YouTube - Heidi Montag "Higher" PARODY

Look at the parody
LOVE the hands


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 13, 2008)

shes telling everyone it was a joke now . they were just playing around..


you dont put things up on ITUNES if its a joke.. poor heidi,


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah right, a joke...






YOU are the joke Heidi


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

What is with these celebrities (Heidi Montag, Paris Hilton, etc)? They just think to themselves, "I am rich and famous, therefore I can be a good singer." Money can't buy talent.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 18, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with trying new things. 

but. I dunno.. go over and get opinions before you release a music video like that.


----------



## triccc (Feb 18, 2008)

I loooved how they made fun of it on the soup!

she only said it was a joke because so many people made fun of it.

I bet she and spencer both loved the video and were so proud of it and now, just follow the crowd and try to laugh with them like that was their intention.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I can't stand her hands in the video - its creepy, like spirit fingers gone wrong.

But, yeah ... horrible song and even worse video._

 
_why, oh why, must I always read posts like this when I've just taken a huuuge sip off my frappuccino??! _ 
now I've got to clean up my laptop screen!  You hit the nail on the head xshear... hilarious


----------



## lipstickandhate (Feb 20, 2008)

Seriously, this is the first time I've laughed today- where have I been? This is hilarious!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_so i finally saw it haha on E's Soup and it was pretty funny.. i loved the part when he's holding the "Look sexy" sign (or something like that) and she's laying on the sand "looking sexy" and a wave hits her haha i was expecting a soft splash here & there.. it was too funny_

 
Joel McHale is brilliant. I want to bear his children. 


This chick sucks. This is ALL the fault of reality tv. It has made totally talentless hacks into celebrities and given them delusions of grandeur.


----------

